# Hurst Comp plus no reverse



## Perry72Lemans (Apr 6, 2021)

I am swapping my old TH 350 for a Muncie M20 that was taken out of a chevelle. My problem is after installing the shifter and linkages, I cant help but think I’ve messed up somewhere. The shift lever seems to default to the far right where 3/4 gear sits. I’ve never driven a Muncie 4 speed so I’m not sure this is correct but I also cannot get it to shift into reverse. Hoping someone can help


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Default to far right is correct. Are you able to turn the input shaft at all (in neutral)? This may need to be done to get the reverse syncro to mesh. Also, It seems to need just a little downward pressure on the shifter to make the "L" movement to engage reverse.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I assume that you set the shifter up, properly, using the Hurst alignment tool? If not, you'll have all kinds of horrible issues with engagement. Even a little bit out will cause jamming and grinding. 

Also, you really need to put a Muncie into 1st, before each time putting it in reverse. Makes k-turns fun. No matter how many times that you try to skip that, it'll grind


----------

